# Your opinion on this layout



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

A new layout I am playing with. N scale code 55 track. I tried to stick to a min of 15" radius curves for all viewable track.

I attached the scarm file in case anyone wants to play with the layout or add their ideas.

Thanks


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks good to me. If ya run code 55 track, stick to newer stuff as the older stuff like Rivarossi needs code 80.


----------



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Looks good to me. If ya run code 55 track, stick to newer stuff as the older stuff like Rivarossi needs code 80.


Thanks. Yes. I already have a layout with code 55 so I am aware of the draw backs but prefer the look. Now that I have more room I'm looking to redo the layout to something bigger/better.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

looks good. in the back on the 3d picture is that a circle or does the track go under the other track.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

I like it. Lots of action for sure. Why do a lot of people put the extra triangle at the inside 90* of the L ?


----------



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

mustangcobra94 said:


> looks good. in the back on the 3d picture is that a circle or does the track go under the other track.


There is a reverse loop at the very bottom. Around that there are two tracks that loop. One is around 270 deg to complete a figure 8, the other is a complete loop (or 1 full turn of a helix if you want to think of it that way.) The full loop passes over the reverse loop and then itself at the very top (which is the highest point of the layout at around 3"

Note: The grades I use are 2.5 max. I plan on using multiple locos per train so im not very worried about pulling power as much.


----------



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

Greg903 said:


> I like it. Lots of action for sure. Why do a lot of people put the extra triangle at the inside 90* of the L ?


In my case, i did it simply to give me another way to turn the train around. I am more into watching trains run than any kind of switching (as I am sure you can tell from the layout). 

I may eliminate that triangle later, as it is not needed. I have another piece of track beside it that will be a reversing section. I forgot to mark it in the original screen shot. 

...

Actually now that I think about it, the reversing sections are a little more complex in this layout. Need to double check that.


----------



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

Here is an updated colorized track plan. The purple would be normal run bus wires. The green are reverse loop/sections.

There seems to be a few ways i could do the reverse sections.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

can you reach the back corner easily? that'd be my only concern. other than that it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

broox said:


> can you reach the back corner easily? that'd be my only concern. other than that it looks great :thumbsup:


Thanks.

The dimensions in the layout account for moving at least 1.5 (up to about 2 feet) from either back edge. The room also shares a computer desk so I am limited because of that. Not a lot of space, but enough i can work with. I will most likely have the layout on casters for this reason.

I also plan to have the layout pull apart. That is two rectangles will make up the layout in case of moving or temp storage.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

I like all the terrain changes,nice body of water and tunnels are super cool. Top notch in my book.


----------



## justinarvay (May 8, 2014)

Changed a few things with the corner to smooth out the reverse loops.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I like that layout ! Wish I had enough room for it !


----------



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

What is the size of the layout. It looks great


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Trains lost in mountains does get old fast*

It look's as though, you may have too much hidden tracks under mountains, I'm into (h.o.)
You might want to redesign it. Where, lets say, the tracks are above ground traveling through a landscape of canyons. In the open where they can be accessible if the unfortunate, inevitable, derailment occurs.
A large layout is fine.But you most remember accessibility at all times. Also at least two feet away from any walls. Retrieval is top priority. Regard's tr1


----------

